# [POLL] What country do you live in?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

there's no poll attached, but USA


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

United States, Connecticut to be exact.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well.... The USA, but I'm half Canadian, and my there's a family castle in The Netherlands.... so it's like I'm royalty....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Poll is now attached.
Joe

BTW. My country of origin is Slovakia (Now Europian Union), but since 1997 I live in Canada. So I voted for Canada.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Born in Mauritius, 
Educated in France (Primary school onwards + worked there for 2 years)
Moved to UK in 1988 (been working even since...)

Sorry Joe you tell me who I am?
But out of the three languages I still prefer the Mauritian patois!!!! Is that clue?

I should add my husband's dad is from Canada and we still have family there..
My cousins live in Corsica, France and Switzerland.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Clearwater/Dunedin, Florida! We love the beaches here! I won't stay forever, but it's my home town and it's beautiful  and we've had a lovely winter of blue skies and nice temps. It's hot now though. I have my A/C on today... 

My whole family is from Asheville, NC so that's where we're headed one day... and my fantasy is to live in Lincoln, Montana.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW I googled Mauritius and it's stunning!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Born in Mauritius,
> Educated in France (Primary school onwards + worked there for 2 years)
> Moved to UK in 1988 (been working even since...)
> Sorry Joe you tell me who I am?...


Well, hard to say, haha... but since UK is the third most populous state in the European Union, I would go with EU


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> WOW I googled Mauritius and it's stunning!


Me too, it came up with this picture:









Shirley, are you kidding me? Why would you move to UK?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> so it's like I'm royalty....
> 
> :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat Rick


Yeah....a royal pain.....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> WOW I googled Mauritius and it's stunning!


I know but I have never been back since I left when I was 6 years old.
My Mum is going back in April 07 for the first time (and she left us there in 1974!)
French and English people call it PARADISE...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....a royal pain.....


well....i try.  I like to think I make this place _interesting_.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe said:


> Well, hard to say, haha... but since UK is the third most populous state in the European Union, I would go with EU


Sorry but I went for the last option, other & multiple countries...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have my A/C on today...


   That is not fair lol

I'm a warm climate guy. I think I need to move.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

God I HATE this **** heat LOL... I have been cussing all day about the weather and my electric bill


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Marmora, Ontario, Canada -


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> God I HATE this **** heat LOL... I have been cussing all day about the weather and my electric bill


Come visit me, we're suppose to get another snowstorm tomorrow and Thursday!! We got 11" from the one last Sunday. Ugh!! I'd love to put my air on! I know what you mean about the electric bill! My gas bill, for the heat, was awful last month.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oooops, guess I should have said how I voted. We live in the USA and we're in Wisconsin. Lived here all of our lives, but, have traveled a lot. Love to travel! Been to many parts of the USA, Italy, Paris, - working on going to Scotland next fall, hopefully! :crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Peterborough, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sarnia, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Calais Maine USA...All the way up the Maine coast bordering on Canada:wave:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now is a good time to put your marker on the map. Click *GRF Map* on the main menu!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Norfolk, UK. Not many of us from the UK!:


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of the UK members have yet to put their names in the poll, and I know there are more of us out there - have you put your marker on the map????


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Another UK member :wavey: 

I'm from Kent and always lived in either Kent or South East London


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

tashi said:


> Some of the UK members have yet to put their names in the poll, and I know there are more of us out there - have you put your marker on the map????


Yes, I have now.....


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Also from the UK :wave: but not yet marked on the map.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> Yes, I have now.....



Me too :curtain: have now added myself


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

USA ~ Hamden, CT. Blessed to work with people from all over the world!:wave:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love seeing all those pins on the map.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!! USA is winning by a landslide!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> WOO HOO!!!! USA is winning by a landslide!!


Well, Renton is beating Vancouver...


----------



## BridiesMum (Jan 30, 2007)

Well Hello
I`m from the UK . I live in Norfolk, I noticed there was another person who also lives in Norfolk Uk I wonder where abouts in norfolk. It`s a small world isnt it.

Jackie

Cant work out how to add my pin . Have tried but you have to write something underneath what do I put there lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, Renton is beating Vancouver...


I know...it's not fair. I'm the only Vancouver person....I should get a half point or something cuz you used to live here.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

CANADA RULES!!!! lol

Look at all us Southern/Central Ontario people!!!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

usa! missouri!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Yay! someone who differentiates between NZ and Aussie!! (I usually see NZ under part of Australia, and, as much as I like Australians, I'm NOT one!!)

where are the other 4 Oceania people??


----------



## laika (Jun 20, 2007)

Spain , Madrid to be more precise ...:smooch:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Aussie girl here through and through!!!!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

USA, Florida


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

_I'm born in Bulgaria and I still live there in Sofia,the capital.Bulgaria is in the European Union since january 2007. _


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Here....*

I came from Jakarta, INDONESIA,,,
I proud with that, even just me ??!!!
Somebody,, who's come from Asia another me ???!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

IvanD is a high school student from China on here.

Hooch


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Do u know how many members are in Asia ???
If u now, who they are ???
If IvanD i have visit his blog,,,,
Another ???
I have seen on GRF Map Members Main Page there is one member live in Phuket, Thailand...
That is Mojo...
But, he/she still active to be our members or not ??
Coz i see her/his last activity is 03-01-2007 and i never see her/his post something ??!!!
Active or not ??!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure the member you are refering to ans since I have just joined in may their last post was a bit before me. IvanD posts some but is really busy with his schooling. Right off my head I can't think of any active members from Asia other than you and IvanD.

Hooch


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm from the philippines...very near u kezia14


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sorry xtine77 I forgot about you. I am a bad person.

Hooch


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Not sure the member you are refering to ans since I have just joined in may their last post was a bit before me. IvanD posts some but is really busy with his schooling. Right off my head I can't think of any active members from Asia other than you and IvanD.
> 
> Hooch


 USA chicago Illinois here. 

hooch........ you just joined this forum in may? oh my you have a lot of posts!!!:bowl: lol


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Vic and Buddy are in Taiwan 

Do they even have golden retrievers in the Middle East?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL Hooch talks alot


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*See this....*



xtine77 said:


> i'm from the philippines...very near u kezia14


 
I already send u a private messege to u...
But not to your e-mail address...
Please check that OK ???
There will be inbox on your profile !!!
We have another Asian members that is IvanD (China), King (Japan), Me (Indonesia), You (Philippine), Mojo (Thailand)...
But i think Mojo is not active again....
U can check at Mojo Profile and see at GRF Map...


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

xtine77 said:


> i'm from the philippines...very near u kezia14


 
See my another threads for you at page 6...
OK ???


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Vic and Buddy are in Taiwan
> 
> Do they even have golden retrievers in the Middle East?


 
Taiwan ???!!!
Still active or not again ??!!
When im 10 years old i must go to Qatar (middle east)...
I just already seen 2 golden retriever there...
But i dont thinks so...
That the GR still love ti live in Qatar coz the temperature can raise until 40 degrees celcius or 91 degrees farenheit...
That was a very bad time, when i live in Qatar...
But i like to stay at there coz, its a very very very modern, save, great country...
Qatar have deserts, the name is Sealine desert and Sand Dunes....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kezia14 said:


> Taiwan ???!!!
> Still active or not again ??!!


Vic and Buddy is mybuddy, and they are active...


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Vic and Buddy is mybuddy, and they are active...


 
What is the real name of Vic and Buddy ???!!
So i can search about that....
Tell me !!!??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Fair Oaks, California, USA (got jealous all the Canadians get to put down three locations!!!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohio, USA here, born and raised in Frankfurt/Germany


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

im uk born and bred but i dont consider myself to be european im british through and through


----------

